

Machine learning resources - mikejholly
http://wayfinder.co/pathways/5302a21dfc4065200a000004/great-maching-learning-resources

======
untrothy
Coursera has a nice course on Machine Learning[0] and the 4th and 5th week
deal with Neural Networks specifically if anyone wants to learn more and get
his hands dirty with octave/matlab code.

[0] [https://www.coursera.org/course/ml](https://www.coursera.org/course/ml)

~~~
valdiorn
Yeah I'm doing that right now. I find it relatively easy, it's a good
introduction course, gives a good overview, but you probably want to take a
follow-up course that builds on top of that one to really get into ML. (I'm
aiming for the Neural Networks course on Coursera, and then I want to look
into decision trees and Bayesian networks)

------
chlee
Udacity has the grad level, Machine Learning Course available as well.
However, they are heavier on theory and algorithms, and less on programming:

[https://www.udacity.com/course/ud675](https://www.udacity.com/course/ud675)

[https://www.udacity.com/course/ud741](https://www.udacity.com/course/ud741)

------
rhino42
Caltech also has a fantastic open sourced machine learning course[1]. In fact,
students taking the class are instructed to watch these lectures, and class-
time is used for answering questions about lectures/homework. (disclaimer:
caltech student)

[1]
[http://work.caltech.edu/lectures.html](http://work.caltech.edu/lectures.html)

------
Revex
I'm really digging this information. Thanks for gathering/writing it. I know
you didn't solicit requests for the design of your website, but man that right
hand side bar is crazy unorthodox and gave me a difficult time with focusing
on content. Not trying to cramp your style, just trying to give you some
constructive criticism.

~~~
MarkTee
I'm not sure if OP has anything to do with "wayfinder.co", but I'm not a fan
at all. It should be much, much easier to close the frame and view the actual
URLs of the pages they're displaying.

It makes it appear as if the content is actually owned by wayfinder (maybe
this is actually the case but I'm doubtful).

~~~
Revex
OP's HN user name and the websites author are the same.

------
ankitml
I cant view anything meaningfull on mobile device. Had to wait till I viewed
it on desktop.

------
knodi123
I already learned three new things, and I only skimmed a couple of articles.
Thanks, I'm going to save this for use over several weeks of lunch breaks

------
namelezz
Thank you for sharing.

